# What exactly happened to Shisui's body?



## MYJC (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok, so we know that Danzo got one of his eyes, and he gave the other to Itachi before (supposedly) dying and "erasing his existence". Supposedly his body was found and it looked like a suicide, though Itachi was accused of killing him. 

Later on, Kabuto says that, for some reason, he couldn't find Shisui's corpse anywhere. 

So...what exactly happened? Did Shisui do something so that his corpse wouldn't be found, did the Uchiha hide it, did Danzo get it, etc...?

I mean, didn't Danzo have one of his arms? Does that mean Danzo ended up getting the corpse? But I thought the Uchiha found his corpse, unless it was a fake. 

And in any case, why couldn't Kabuto find it? He was able to find everybody else's corpse. Suspicious. Thoughts?


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 8, 2012)

pretty sure he's alive...the body supposedly found is a white zetsu clone, which is probably why kabuto cannot find any dna of him, because it was a white zetsu.....and it's strange that kabuto was able to find a dna sample of madara and not shisui.......

made a thread last night about it....the repeated reference to the clan, the village on the last chapter......

i believe he koto'd itachi and made him a pawn.....


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 8, 2012)

He's Tobi. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just kidding, only idiots think that.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 8, 2012)

MYJC said:


> So...what exactly happened? Did Shisui do something so that his corpse wouldn't be found, did the Uchiha hide it, did Danzo get it, etc...?



Reminds me of Death Note 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Naomi Misura




How about this thought:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shisui is not dead.


----------



## Shaz (Jul 8, 2012)

May be used some sort of jutsu to destroy it?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jul 8, 2012)

Shisui said he'd erase his existence, hence if Kabuto was unable to find a body, the dude obviously did a pretty good job of disposing of evidence of his death. 

Wasn't it said he _drowned in a river _way back in Part 1? It's entirely possible he threw himself in said river, drowned himself and let the corpse just...wash away. Frankly, the only person who even knew he'd killed himself as Itachi and even he might not have known where Shisui's body ended up.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 8, 2012)

and one last thing.  something to think about.  given now that we know Shisui had the MS before Itachi did, he would be the first to read through the uchiha tablet and know most of its secrets.....


----------



## MYJC (Jul 8, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> and one last thing.  something to think about.  given now that we know Shisui had the MS before Itachi did, he would be the first to read through the uchiha tablet and know most of its secrets.....



And speaking of that, how did he even get the MS? Supposedly Itachi was his best friend, and obviously he didn't kill Itachi (or see him die). Maybe he did whatever Kakashi did to obtain it..


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 8, 2012)

MYJC said:


> And speaking of that, how did he even get the MS? Supposedly Itachi was his best friend, and obviously he didn't kill Itachi (or see him die). Maybe he did whatever Kakashi did to obtain it..



that was nonsense.  madara and his brother obtained it through their own strength, if i remember the story.  shisui was itachi's senior.  i believe he is about 10-15 years older than itachi, even though they are bff's.


----------



## MYJC (Jul 8, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> that was nonsense.  madara and his brother obtained it through their own strength, if i remember the story.  shisui was itachi's senior.  i believe he is about 10-15 years older than itachi, even though they are bff's.



Don't you have to kill (or witness the death of) the person closest to you to get MS? I don't think you get get it just through training. At least as far as we know.


----------



## Sketh (Jul 8, 2012)

Well played, Itachi. Well played.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 8, 2012)

MYJC said:


> Don't you have to kill (or witness the death of) the person closest to you to get MS? I don't think you get get it just through training. At least as far as we know.



after that itachi speech of everything being a lie and evidence of how madara, his brother, and kakashi obtaining it.......that is highly suspect now.  clan of liars, lol.  unless we get back stories of how each one of them got it, then i will have to assume that everything itachi told sasuke was a lie.  sasuke never killed anyone to obtain it, as itachi said he needed to do.  itachi died on his own.


----------



## MYJC (Jul 8, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> after that itachi speech of everything being a lie and evidence of how madara, his brother, and kakashi obtaining it.......that is highly suspect now.  clan of liars, lol.  unless we get back stories of how each one of them got it, then i will have to assume that everything itachi told sasuke was a lie.  sasuke never killed anyone to obtain it, as itachi said he needed to do.  itachi died on his own.



Well, it's not necessarily that you have to KILL someone, but supposedly you have to witness the death of the person closest to you. Sasuke witnessed Itachi's death and ended up getting MS. Itachi got it from witnessing Shisui's death (I assume). I'd imagine that Madara killed some friend of his back in the day to get it. 

But like you said, that doesn't explain Shisui or Kakashi. I guess you could handwave it and say Shisui probably saw his old best friend die in a war or something, but that still leaves Kakashi. He explicitly said that all the people close to him were dead. He did see Obito die but that was years ago so that can't have been it, unless he just angsted about it so much over the timeskip he got MS. 

You could be right though, the Uchiha Clan are liars. But I don't know why Itachi would tell Sasuke to kill his best friend if he knew some other way to get it.


----------



## Talis (Jul 8, 2012)

Oro has it after he cut the arm and implanted to Danzou.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 8, 2012)

It's possible he sealed himself like Danzo did. Which would allow his body to be found, but him to be impossible to resurrect.

I remember the anime had an ANBU who got caught and unable to escape, so he completely incinerated himself, that was pretty cool.

How about this, he instead of drowning himself, used that Earth Technique that lets you hide underground, then deactivated it, suffocating himself.

There'd be no way to find his body.



loool3 said:


> Oro has it after he cut the arm and implanted to Danzou.



Which is curious, why wouldn't he integrate the Uchiha DNA then...unless Orochimaru didn't actually help Danzo in that which isn't concrete fact.

But I imagine in the event that ROOT recovered Shisui's body, that they took care of his remains.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 8, 2012)

probably got burned to destroy his body


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 8, 2012)

MYJC said:


> Well, it's not necessarily that you have to KILL someone, but supposedly you have to witness the death of the person closest to you. Sasuke witnessed Itachi's death and ended up getting MS. Itachi got it from witnessing Shisui's death (I assume). I'd imagine that Madara killed some friend of his back in the day to get it.
> 
> But like you said, that doesn't explain Shisui or Kakashi. I guess you could handwave it and say Shisui probably saw his old best friend die in a war or something, but that still leaves Kakashi. He explicitly said that all the people close to him were dead. He did see Obito die but that was years ago so that can't have been it, unless he just angsted about it so much over the timeskip he got MS.
> 
> You could be right though, the Uchiha Clan are liars. But I don't know why Itachi would tell Sasuke to kill his best friend if he knew some other way to get it.



if the pre-requesite is seeing someone you love die, every uchiha with a sharingan would have it.....


----------



## iJutsu (Jul 8, 2012)

Drowning in water is obviously superior to cremation when it comes to erasing all traces of yourself.


----------



## MYJC (Jul 8, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> if the pre-requesite is seeing someone you love die, every uchiha with a sharingan would have it.....



From what I understand, it's not from seeing just anyone you love die, but the one you love _most_. 

And certainly that hadn't happened to all of the Uchiha, especially during peacetime.


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2012)

Probably destroyed.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't think it would have mattered anyways had Kabuto found it. The eyes left the body while he was still alive, so the edo tensei'd Shisui would be without eyes I presume.

I'm of the opinion that Shisui's body was probably totsuka'd by Itachi to save it from just such a situation as Kabuto finding it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 8, 2012)

I say Itachi took care of personally making sure no one would ever find a trace of Shisui as his bff desired. So I say Itachi Amaterasu'ed him, not leaving even an ash of him. Would add more tragic-ness to these two.

But him being sealed by Itachi's Susano'o could've also be the reason. That is assuming that around that night Itachi already had his MS and not awakened it after Shisui's death.



Sketh1995 said:


> Well played, Itachi. Well played.



I lol'ed. xD


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 9, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I say Itachi took care of personally making sure no one would ever find a trace of Shisui as his bff desired. So I say Itachi Amaterasu'ed him, not leaving even an ash of him. Would add more tragic-ness to these two.
> 
> But him being sealed by Itachi's Susano'o could've also be the reason. That is assuming that around that night Itachi already had his MS and not awakened it after Shisui's death.


----------



## MYJC (Jul 9, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


>



Exactly. Had Itachi (or Shisui himself) completely destroyed his body then...how would Danzo have gotten his arm? As far as I can tell, it looks like he still had it in the Itachi flashback (even though Danzo already had his eye).


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Jul 9, 2012)

...Zetsu?


----------



## Garfield (Jul 9, 2012)

MYJC said:


> Exactly. Had Itachi (or Shisui himself) completely destroyed his body then...how would Danzo have gotten his arm? As far as I can tell, it looks like he still had it in the Itachi flashback (even though Danzo already had his eye).


Danzou's right arm had the color of Shisui's chakra because of the eye he stole.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 9, 2012)

The Uchiha Clan did indeed find Shisui's body; there'd really be no way to declare it a drowning otherwise. To preserve the body's secrets they or the ANBU could have destroyed the corpse; this would prevent Kabuto from later getting his hands on any DNA and summoning him with _Edo Tensei_.

Now if the ANBU were the ones to destroy it, Danzō might have been able to sneak one of his subordinates from Ne ('Root') onto the team, allowing him to steal the arm, assuming Danzō did have it, or other tissue samples for Orochimaru.
However, the Uchiha Clan at the time weren't very trusting of Konoha or its ANBU, so they may have elected to destroy the body themselves.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jul 9, 2012)

Probably had Itachi use Amaterasu to destroy it...


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 9, 2012)

Over the river, and through the wood,
To Grandfather's house he go


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 9, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> The Uchiha Clan did indeed find Shisui's body; there'd really be no way to declare it a drowning otherwise. To preserve the body's secrets they or the ANBU could have destroyed the corpse; this would prevent Kabuto from later getting his hands on any DNA and summoning him with _Edo Tensei_.
> 
> Now if the ANBU were the ones to destroy it, Danzō might have been able to sneak one of his subordinates from Ne ('Root') onto the team, allowing him to steal the arm, assuming Danzō did have it, or other tissue samples for Orochimaru.
> However, the Uchiha Clan at the time weren't very trusting of Konoha or its ANBU, so they may have elected to destroy the body themselves.



small problem with this reasoning.....the hokages and their secrets, among the other powerful shinobis.  there was just no way for anyone to take into account at that time a jutsu like edo tenei...they presumed it died with tobirama.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 9, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> small problem with this reasoning.....the hokages and their secrets, among the other powerful shinobis.  there was just no way for anyone to take into account at that time a jutsu like edo tenei...they presumed it died with tobirama.


_Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_ is just one way of accessing these secrets. Kumo tried to get access to the Byakugan from the corpse of "Hiashi." There's even a division of Kiri's ANBU, the Oinin ('Hunter-nin'), devoted to the proper disposal of corpses.
Like the Hyūga Clan, the Uchiha Clan may have had their own methods of dealing with deceased members' secrets and abilities.

Look at all Orochimaru and Kabuto have been able to do with corpses outside of _Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_. Leaving bodies unguarded is quite a risk.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 9, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> if the pre-requesite is seeing someone you love die, every uchiha with a sharingan would have it.....


It's been stated that not every Uchiha with a Sharingan actually has the ability to gain the Mangekyo even under the worst circumstances, just like Hashirama was the only Senju with Mokuton. And just as not every Uchiha was actually able to unlock the Sharingan.

And of those who acquired the Mangekyo even fewer were compatible enough or had a strong enough sibling to take their eyes and acquire the Eternal Mangekyo.

Itachi implied that many Uchiha tried but the Mangekyo was extremely rare and Sasuke is the only Uchiha besides Madara to gain the EMS.


Blinx-182 said:


>


Shisui was a ROOT member, it's likely that ROOT had priority access to his body before he was cremated. (I say cremated as that's the traditional method of interment in Japan as far as I know, sanitation and space concerns). Still apparently there's a lot of burial in Konoha so I could be wrong.


Alfred Polizzi said:


> _Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_ is just one way of accessing these secrets. Kumo tried to get access to the Byakugan from the corpse of "Hiashi." There's even a division of Kiri's ANBU, the Oinin ('Hunter-nin'), devoted to the proper disposal of corpses.
> Like the Hyūga Clan, the Uchiha Clan may have had their own methods of dealing with deceased members' secrets and abilities.
> 
> Look at all Orochimaru and Kabuto have been able to do with corpses outside of _Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_. Leaving bodies unguarded is quite a risk.



Indeed Kakashi stated that there is much you can learn from a corpse, what drugs and special herbs the village uses, how some techniques work, the results of training regimens. Ninja use Forensic technology as a form of espionage.


----------



## Raventhal (Jul 9, 2012)

He probably used a secret Uchiha masochist technique and likely ripped his own heart out, smiled and gave it to Itachi before his body disintegrated.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 9, 2012)

Zetsu ate it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kete (Jun 25, 2022)

MYJC said:


> Well, it's not necessarily that you have to KILL someone, but supposedly you have to witness the death of the person closest to you. Sasuke witnessed Itachi's death and ended up getting MS. Itachi got it from witnessing Shisui's death (I assume). I'd imagine that Madara killed some friend of his back in the day to get it.
> 
> But like you said, that doesn't explain Shisui or Kakashi. I guess you could handwave it and say Shisui probably saw his old best friend die in a war or something, but that still leaves Kakashi. He explicitly said that all the people close to him were dead. He did see Obito die but that was years ago so that can't have been it, unless he just angsted about it so much over the timeskip he got MS.
> 
> You could be right though, the Uchiha Clan are liars. But I don't know why Itachi would tell Sasuke to kill his best friend if he knew some other way to get it.


Yeah, ur right about Shisui getting it, he saw his friend die when he was 7. And for Kakashi he got the Mangekyou when he killed Rin, but he didn’t use it because he broke his promise to Obito (that he would protect Rin). Or maybe he just didn’t know he had it, because as soon as he got it he passed out, or he didn’t know how to use it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AniMom (Jun 25, 2022)

kete said:


> Yeah, ur right about Shisui getting it, he saw his friend die when he was 7. And for Kakashi he got the Mangekyou when he killed Rin, but he didn’t use it because he broke his promise to Obito (that he would protect Rin). Or maybe he just didn’t know he had it, because as soon as he got it he passed out, or he didn’t know how to use it.


Iirc Obito and Kakashi got it at the same time when Rin died.


----------



## accountmaker (Jun 26, 2022)

A new member bumping a decade old thread. Who would've thought


----------

